
Ask HN: What would you do if your App idea exists already but looks ugly? - h3ctic
Especially if you&#x27;re a developer and unexperienced in design.
======
Gp2mv3
Find the weaknesses of the existing solutions and try to be better. There is
numerous examples of companies that did it. For example, Zoom was founded by
the former VP of engineering from Webex because he saw issues in Webex.

Having competitors is a good signal as it means there is a market.

However, I would not go against a super huge player as they have a development
team that'll likely "patch" the product and corrects the weaknesses.

Out of curiosity, what's your idea ?

------
saluki
As a developer you can use a theme for your initial version.

There are lots of reasonably priced frontend/backend themes out there that you
can build on top of for your initial version.

Find a theme built on bootstrap or tailwind css both reliable frameworks.

Then you can focus on the app and ux to make a better solution.

You'll want to spend some time validating your idea, try to talk to existing
users of the app.

Good luck.

------
jamil7
It's OK if the App exists but try to differentiate on something other than
pure design and UX. This is pretty hard to pull off first time, especially
when you're not a really experienced designer.

------
SkyTreasure
You can do following things- If you can improve the solution by X factor, do
it.

If your solution is same as there's then price it down by Y dollar than your
competition.

If competitor takes N seconds to provide solution, see if you can provide in
less than N seconds.

If onboarding to competitor product is difficult, you can make your product
onboarding simplistic and write better documentation then there's.

------
SonOfLilit
Talk to customers and potential customers of the existing solution, see if I
can convince them to buy a prettier solution for more money, and when the
answer turns out to be no (as it is in 99% of cases), move on to my next app
idea.

------
nscalf
Check the reviews to compile a list of things where you can be better. The App
Store makes user feedback very simple for the app, but also potential
competitors.

------
lowdose
Email the founder with a proposal to work together.

